# HTC Desire borked



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2011)

It was working, now its not.

Screen completely dark, except for a few random pixels at bottom.  If I take battery out and back in and turn on, it vibrates but screen doesn't come on.  No visible marks on phone and I haven't dropped it.

Hopefully guarantee will cover it.


----------



## Athos (Apr 26, 2011)

Does it turn on when plugged in?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2011)

Charge light comes on, but screen stays dark.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

Try this as a last measure:



> Performing a factory reset using phone buttons
> If you cannot turn on your phone or access the phone settings, you can still perform a factory reset by using the buttons on the phone.
> 
> With the phone turned off, press and hold the VOLUME DOWN button, and then briefly press the POWER button.
> ...


----------



## Athos (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds fucked.  Surely guarantee will cover it, though?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 26, 2011)

My first Desire borked within 3 weeks and it was the screen that went. Luckily the shop replaced it but no explanation was given.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2011)

editor said:


> Try this as a last measure:


 
Nothing happens.  Screen is still dark.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

It's 100% borked then!


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2011)

Athos said:


> Sounds fucked.  Surely guarantee will cover it, though?


 
Hope so!


----------



## Blagsta (May 10, 2011)

Well they're telling me I've damaged the screen.  I haven't afaik.  There were no marks on it, no cracks, nothing.  They're telling me it's £133.30 to get it repaired.  I can't afford it.

Any advice?


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Well they're telling me I've damaged the screen.  I haven't afaik.  There were no marks on it, no cracks, nothing.  They're telling me it's £133.30 to get it repaired.  I can't afford it.
> 
> Any advice?


Who did you buy it from?


----------



## Blagsta (May 10, 2011)

O2


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> O2


You need to get in touch with a supervisor first and explain the situation. If that fails to get anywhere, then you need to threaten them under the sale of goods act.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 10, 2011)

Sounds more like the screen has "failed" rather than you damaging it. Especially if you'd not dropped it, and there's no damage to the digitizer or case. I'd kick up a fuss if I were you.

Ronan Dunne ceo of o2 uk
ronan.dunne@o2.com


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

When my Palm Pre borked I had to really, really, really go on at O2, but I got it sorted in the end.


----------



## Blagsta (May 10, 2011)

editor said:


> You need to get in touch with a supervisor first and explain the situation. If that fails to get anywhere, then you need to threaten them under the sale of goods act.


 

I did, they didn't care.


I just spoke to the Consumer Direct helpline, who were very helpful.  They advised me to send a letter to head office, quoting Supply of Goods & Services Act 1982.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

Try contacting Ronan first. Be polite but thoroughly pissed off.


----------



## Blagsta (May 24, 2011)

Well, they've offered me a re-conditioned handset, which I accepted.  I probably could have held out for a new one, but didn't want the stress of having to argue for it.  I just wish they'd had the sense to fulfil their legal obligations in the first place.  I'll be leaving O2 once my contract is up, I'm not impressed with their customer service.  Although I doubt any of the others are much better.


----------

